# Old Melco 6 needle machines



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I've seen some listings for some Melco 6 needle machines that are really cheap. They appear to be from the 90's because they use old 3.5 disk drives.

Are machines that old still reliable? I'm guessing a substantial number of people are still using them because I found a website that sells a converter box to switch the floppy drive with a plug for a usb cable.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

My understanding is they are reliable machines right up until they break. The parts are getting harder to find since they no longer manufacture them.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a package of these for sale in the classifieds, and am still keeping a couple of mine for use. The are commercial machines are are very durable. They do use floppies but it really doesnt matter because embroidery files are very small.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

adivito said:


> I have a package of these for sale in the classifieds, and am still keeping a couple of mine for use. The are commercial machines are are very durable. They do use floppies but it really doesnt matter because embroidery files are very small.


Are you selling individual ones or as a lot? I'd only be interested in buying one.

Also, I was watching a youtube video of one. It cut the thread itself at the end of the embroidery, but it made a a long unattractive line connected parts that are the same color. Can you have it cut the thread and restart on the same color so there is not a line connecting two different objects of the same color.

I understand having a bunch of letters that have a tiny thread connecting, but this is was a really long obnoxious one.

Thanks,


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I am only selling mine as a package, because I only have one set of software I am selling to drive the machines. If the machine has trimmers you can set to cut each color but generally when it digitized it doesn't cut each color. It is super simple to go in after and trim them.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

adivito said:


> I am only selling mine as a package, because I only have one set of software I am selling to drive the machines. If the machine has trimmers you can set to cut each color but generally when it digitized it doesn't cut each color. It is super simple to go in after and trim them.


Can you point me to your listing? I can't find it.

I was wondering, does part of the base come apart for when your doing shirts and hats? I cant visualize how everything fits with the base in the way.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

My listing is in the classifieds here. titled melco embroidery package. As far as the base, part of it is removable.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

adivito said:


> My listing is in the classifieds here. titled melco embroidery package. As far as the base, part of it is removable.


I finally found it after numerous tries. lol. Pretty cool package for someone who already has a large scale operation in place.

I'm just considering a single Melco EMC6mlt to try it out and see how it goes.

I finally paid off my screen printing press with Geneva Capitol only to sell it. (And I still have more screen printing debt on credit cards to pay off yet) I don't want a repeat of that fiasco, so I am going to try to get into it without acquiring any new debts.


----------

